# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی از معاینات دانشگاه ارتش اطلاع داره؟

## fateme12

سلام سه تا سوال داشتم ،اگه دندون خراب داشته باشیم رد میشیم؟ و اینکه میگن توی معایناتش همه جای بدن رو معاینه میکنن راسته؟ حتی برای خانم ها؟ و اینکه ارتش و بقیه الله معایناتشون مثله همه؟

----------


## mgts98

درمورد بیمارستانی که گفتین نمی دونم ولی هم ارتش هم سپاه و هم نیروی  انتظامی همه جای بدن را چک می کنن ولی درمورد دندون به غیر از نیروی هوایی  زیاد گیر نمیدن فوقش احتمالا وقت بهتون بدن برید درست کنید

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme12


سلام سه تا سوال داشتم ،اگه دندون خراب داشته باشیم رد میشیم؟ و اینکه میگن توی معایناتش همه جای بدن رو معاینه میکنن راسته؟ حتی برای خانم ها؟ و اینکه ارتش و بقیه الله معایناتشون مثله همه؟


من جفتشون رو قبلا رفتم

نه بابت دندون خراب رد نمیشید...واسه دندون در صورتی رد میشید که ناهنجاری های خیلی بزرگ توی فک و دهانتون باشه

بله همه جای بدن رو معاینه میکنن  حتی برای خانم ها...البته قطعا پزشک زن هست واسه خانوما

ارتش یک مقدار معاینات پزشکیش سخت گیرانه تره ... بیشتر کسایی که رد میشن هم مشکلشون مربوط به چشمه...اگر عینکی باشید رد میشید به احتمال زیاد...توی این مورد ارتش خیلی سخت گیری میکرد از هر 10 نفر 5 نفر رو توی چشم پزشکی رد میکرد*

----------

